# Para qué sirve el neutro en los circuitos trifásicos en estrella?



## elvi (Abr 18, 2016)

Para qué sirve el neutro en los circuitos trifásicos en estrella? si también existen sistemas en delta que no tienen neutro. Y Cuál es la diferencia entre tierra y neutro ya que muchas veces se cortocircuitan esos puntos.
Gracias de antemano ...


----------



## marlonllano7 (Abr 18, 2016)

Recuerda que cuando tienes una fuente en estrella, entre lineas vas a tener la tension de la fuente multiplicada por 1.73(raiz cuadrada de 3), por ejemplo, si dispones de un circuito trifasico con tension de fase 220V, entre lineas tendras 380V, si la carga que tienes es monofasica de 220V y coges 2 fases cualquiera de tu fuente y la conectas de seguro te va a explotar, de lo contrario coges una fase y el neutro y de esa forma la puedes alimentar.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2016)

El neutro está porque los circuitos equilibrados sólo existen en la pizarra de clase. En el mundo real por el neutro pasa corriente y no poca.


----------



## opamp (Abr 18, 2016)

Se supone que en los sistemas trifásicos equilibrados la Ineutro es cero,......pero en potencia tomamos la trifásica y la rectificamos y a partir de ahí la convertimos a la que queremos: VDC variable, voltaje ac variable en frecuencia, etc. Si mides por el neutro, notarás que Ineutro no es cero para un sistema trifásico equilibrado , puede ser como 1.73 veces Ilinea, esto se debe a los armónicos conocidos como "triplens", por eso que en los UPS(SAI), variadores de frecuencia, fuente de poder, etc, etc de potencia(trifásico) el neutro siempre se conecte a tierra y con un cable 70% más grueso que los cables de línea,......no le tengas miedo a san Google, es el único que no te induce a un credo religioso.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 18, 2016)

En delta cuando no usa Neutro necesita estar en equilibrio, pero eso es muy difícil de lograr en primer lugar.

Neutro y Tierra se conectan al mismo lado al final, pero no son lo mismo, el Neutro proviene de la red eléctrica y debe conectarse a tierra cuando llega al usuario, pero tierra es únicamente de parte del usuario, al final los dos se conectan a Tierra, pero la segunda es por un cable dedicado únicamente a tal fin mientras que Neutro es por otro cable y va a tierra detrás de los mecanismos de protección, sobre todo si es un interruptor diferencial.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 19, 2016)

En triángulo la tensión es la compuesta si o si, esté o no equilibrado y la corriente de neutro es cero si o si porque no existe el neutro y no puede circular corriente por ninguna parte.
No es necesario que un sistema en triángulo esté equilibrado, aunque si que es conveniente, claro.

La conexión o no del neutro a tierra depende del sistema de distribución y de las compañías. Está conectado a tierra en el centro de transformación, pero eso de que el usuario lo conecta a tierra y a no está tan claro, dependerá del caso.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 20, 2016)

Aquí la norma es conectar a tierra en la acometida pasando por el medidor, pero después de eso se considera neutro y no se usa para tierra.





El usuario no debe conectarla a tierra nuevamente en ningún punto ya que la instalación de su lado se considera otro circuito aparte, y los mecanismos de protección deben ir sobre el neutro como si fuese otra línea diferente, la tierra del usuario y la tierra de la compañía, por seguridad no son la misma.


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 22, 2016)

El neutro de compañía se conecta a una jabalina por el simple hecho de que el medidor solo cuenta el consumo por las fases y si el neutro de compañía es utilizado como neutro de la instalación toda la carga consumida por las tres fases estarían cerrando circuito por ese neutro y recalentaria el cable.

Se pone el refuerzo al neutro de compañía (jabalina) para que descargue ahí todo el potencial consumido.

La tierra del usuario es otra jabalina totalmente independiente de la jabalina conectada al neutro y deben estar bastante separadas entre si para que funcionen bien los interruptores diferenciales
Eso es lo que tengo entendido


----------

